Ask HN: Have you lost interest in HN? - zabana
======
simonh
Of course HN has signal to noise issues, but it’s still a strong community and
a great site.

My take is its worth fighting for. If your dismayed by a slide in the quality
of submissions and comments, submit high quality content and don’t submit
junk, make high quality comments, upvote high quality comments and down-vote
trolling and trivial comments. Most importantly, be polite and generous to
those you disagree with. The way to fix problems isn’t less engagement, it’s
more. If HN ever fails it won’t be because of ‘them’, it will be because of
us.

------
godelmachine
In a way, yes. Too many posts catering to people with differing interests.

Hard to differentiate the signal from the noise.

But I find this urge to visit HN at least once every 2 weeks.

------
badpun
I've lost interest in HN to the degree I've lost interest in computers in
general. As I've learned to understand how they work, including the "cool"
parts (3d graphics, AI, ML), they've lost their magic to me and I just view
them as complicated and tedious mechanisms. Unlike many people here, I guess I
was never that much into bending my mind around complicated and hairy software
puzzles.

------
nblavoie
In a way, yes. My attention is more directed to SkimFeed since 2-3 months [1].

[1] [https://skimfeed.com/](https://skimfeed.com/)

~~~
wendelmaques
Nice, pinned on my screen phone.

------
EllipticCurve
Not really. Not everything is interesting all the time, but at least every
couple of days there are submissions that perfectly fit my interests.

And I like the general high quality and good/positive community towards people
that build things.

------
kleer001
Nope. I check it multiple times a day. It excels at interesting-to-me things
and minimal design are attractive.

Now, consider OP, that you might be asking a self selected group of people who
visit often and that people who have lost interest won't see your question.

------
meiraleal
There are 2 to 3 years that I've not been finding HN as interesting as before.

------
amparanoid
No, quite the opposite. In scan the entire HN once a day

------
javipas
Not at all. Diversity & choice are good.

